# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Help me, Windows XP (Network Connections)

## daothuhuyen93

windows xp sp2, bị lỗi thế nào :-? mà em không mở network connections lên được. mong mấy huynh giúp đỡ, em chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## Huongbavi

có nhiều cách để vào network connections như vào thanh *start > settings > network connections* hay vào *control panel > network connections*
tuy nhiên bạn phải chắc rằng máy tính của bạn đã có card mạng (onboard hoặc rời) và nếu chắc đã có card mạng rồi thì bạn đã cài driver chưa ? kiểm tra bằng cách thông dụng nhất *my computer > manager >* tab *device manager >* cửa sổ bên phải có một dãy thống kê thiết bị đã và đang được sử dụng, chọn mục* network adapter* để xem có card mạng chưa. 

chúc bạn thành công

----------


## nhoc

bạn ơi, máy tính mình vẫn còn driver card mạng! nhưng khi vào mục network connection thì không thấy biểu tượng local area connection (nhức đầu quá). máy này không thể setup lại win vì chương trình trong máy rất phức tạp. mong được các sư huynh giúp đỡ tiểu đệ.

----------


## lovegoogle

bạn thử remove driver cảd mạng và cài lại driver xem sao nhé ^^

----------

